# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Kur një çift ndahet, me cilin duhet të qëndrojë fëmija?

## Force-Intruder

Kur nje cift vendos te divorcoje, duke patur parasysh Shqiperine, me cilin mendoni se eshte me mire te qendroje femija? Me nenen apo me babain?

----------


## drity

Me gjysherit.

----------


## Endless

Varet per shembull nese cifti eshte ndare per shkaqje tradhetije nga ane bashkeshortes?Atehere une 

them qe femija duhet te vazhdoje te jetoje me baban(komeshiun)  :shkelje syri:  hehehe

----------


## YaSmiN

Varet nga ngjarja ose nga ceshtja.Por shpresh here ne disa ceshtje te tilla femija duhet te qendroji me nenen.

----------


## alnosa

Me kete gje merret gjykata ,ska asnje tjeter te drejte te vendosin ,biles as prinderit  ndonjehere kur arrijne ne konsesus me njeri tjetri .Nuk jam e sigurt ne shqiperi po ketu ku jam ekzistojne ligje nga me te ndryshmet se kush merr te drejten e marrjes se femijve .Por kam vene re sikur po i jepet prioritet dhe babait .............

----------


## Morning star

Me Nenen duhet te qendroje deri ne moshen 18 vjec, pastaj eshte i/e lire te shkoje nga te doje.

----------


## augusta b

seriozisht tani.femija duhet te shkoje me prindin me te afte.nuk ka rendesi gjinia.ndonjehere nena eshte e paafte.ndonjehere....babai.

----------


## Clauss

fëmija duhet të shkoje me prindin që ka mundësi ta rritë më mirë.

----------


## viktoria123

femija duhet te qendroj me nenen dhe mardhenia e tyre me babain te jet plotesisht  ne harmoni...

----------


## KaLajsi

> Me kete gje merret gjykata ,ska asnje tjeter te drejte te vendosin ,biles as prinderit  ndonjehere kur arrijne ne konsesus me njeri tjetri .Nuk jam e sigurt ne shqiperi po ketu ku jam ekzistojne ligje nga me te ndryshmet se kush merr te drejten e marrjes se femijve .Por kam vene re sikur po i jepet prioritet dhe babait .............



Po e vertet gjykata e vendos , gjykata ka te drejte qe deri ne 7 vjec femijen tja lej te jemes , pastaj kur mbush 7 vjec femija pyetet se me ke do te rrij .

----------


## 2043

> femija duhet te qendroj me nenen dhe mardhenia e tyre me babain te jet plotesisht  ne harmoni...


Kjo ndodh kur nena eshte ne rregull nga trute, ne rast te kundert perse jo me babain?

----------


## xfiles

Jam i mendimit se duhet pyetur femija, gjithmon, perveç se kur eshte 4 vjeç e poshte.
sado te gjykoje gjykata kurre nuk mund ta dije se me ke ndihet me mire shpirterisht femija, 
nuk eshte vetem ana ekonomike qe duhet pare por dhe harmonia mes prindit dhe femijes.
Nuk eshte leku qe edukon.

----------


## viktoria123

pio ..poli......nqs themi fjalen nene...kjo ka nje kuptim shume te gjere ,pergjithsisht nena eshte e predispozuar te sakrifikoj jo per femijet e saj qe po e po , por edhe per nje qenje njerzore qe nevojit ndihm...pastaj ka dhe raste te vecanta qe ndofta nuk mund ta meritojn kete fjale kaq te madhe...dhe ne keto raste pse jo dhe babai ..edhe ai mund te jet nene dhe baba per femijen e tij  por kjo ndodh shume rrall.....ky eshte mendimi im ...ndofta jam gabim..

----------


## s0ni

Kush te jete me i afte per te rritur femijen.
Nuk e vecantoj dot nena ose baba sepse si dihet kush eshte prinderi me i mire, midis nje cifti.

----------


## mia@

Femija do rrije me ate qe e ka mbajtur per 9 muaj ne barkun e vet. E ka ushqyer, nderruar. Ka prishur gjumin e nates per ti ndejtur te koka kur ka qene semure.  Ka ndare cdo minute me te duke lene pas dore veten, dhe eshte  privuar nga kenaqesite  e jetes personale. Ai/ajo qe ve femijen para vetes.
Vetem ne rast se ka c'rregullime mendore, apo abuzuese alkooli, bixhozxhie, drogaxhie ta mbaj babai.

----------


## s0ni

Mbase jo ne shoqerine Shqiptare...por ka edhe nga ato femrat qe ngelin me barre me burra te ndryshem per ti marre leke shtetit. Kur babai i njerve nga keto femije do ta rrise vete gocen/cunin atehere si mendon ti? Per mua nje nene e tille nuk eshte e afte ta dashuroj e ta rrise me aq vemendje e dashuri sesa babai qe ben lufte kundra shtetit per te mbajtur vete femijen e tij.

----------


## mia@

> Mbase jo ne shoqerine Shqiptare...por ka edhe nga ato femrat qe ngelin me barre me burra te ndryshem per ti marre leke shtetit. Kur babai i njerve nga keto femije do ta rrise vete gocen/cunin atehere si mendon ti? Per mua nje nene e tille nuk eshte e afte ta dashuroj e ta rrise me aq vemendje e dashuri sesa babai qe ben lufte kundra shtetit per te mbajtur vete femijen e tij.


Te rralle jane dhe ata baballare soni. Pjesa me e madhe tremben kur mendojne  te paguajne  child support e jo me te rritin vet femijen. 
Nena ka instiktin e kujdesjes, sakrifices, dhembshurise, por normal qe ka dhe nga ato qe nuk e meritojne te jene nena.

----------


## PINK

Femija rri me mamin dhe pike. Unless mami eshte ndonje drug addict dhe atehere e marr daddy. Nobody mess me kalamajte e nenave. LoL

----------


## s0ni

> Te rralle jane dhe ata baballare soni. Pjesa me e madhe tremben kur mendojne  te paguajne  child support e jo me te rritin vet femijen. 
> Nena ka instiktin e kujdesjes, sakrifices, dhembshurise, por normal qe ka dhe nga ato qe nuk e meritojne te jene nena.



Mbase, por me vjen keq per baballare te tille sepse njoh, edhe i shkreti ka 4 femije per te cilet kujdeset. Per dy nga femijet paguan akoma child-support gruas edhe pse per shumicen e kohes kalamajte qendrrojne me te (edhe kjo me deshiren e femijve). Duan te rrine me te atin, por ai nuk ka pare qe te hedhi ne gjygj ex-gruan te kete full-custody te femijve, e vazhdon te paguaj child support.

Nejse, se si i ndrryshojne marrdheniet me njeri-tjetrin keta te huajt...s'ja ka fajin njeri qe fusin veten ne keto ngatarresa. Gjynah femijet qe rriten ne nje rremuje te madhe.

----------


## Izadora

Femija duhet te rri me nenen, vetem nqs nena eshte rujna zot .

----------

